# Campingplatz:Toskana/Massa Marittima/ Elba



## kieverjonny (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie es aussieht gibt es keinen Campingplatz direkt in der näheren Umgebung von Massa Marittima, Alternativen sind nur in Richtung Meer zu finden und dann wäre ich aber zu weit von sonstigen Sehenswürdigkeiten Siena etc....entfernt. Gibt es eine vernünftige Alternative ? Wo ich beides unter einen Hut bekomme ?

Möchte im Anschluss auch ein paar Tage auf Elba biken, suche einen ruhigen nicht zu großen Campingplatz. Tipps ?

Danke im vorraus
Grüße
kiwi


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn du Siena zur näheren Umgebung von Massa Marittima zählst, solltest du auch Campings finden. Ich weiss dass bei Siena welche waren. 
In der Tat sind aber die inlandigen nicht so prickelnd und sehr rar. Wer will da auch hin im Sommer. Bremsen, Hitze, Staub. 

Den in Campiglia Marittima fand ich nett, nicht zu weit vom Meer und direkt am Beginn der Hügel. 
Der vom ADAC gelobpreiste in der Maremma ist auch nicht schlecht aber ohne Reservierung geht da nichts. Oder noch weiter südlich, wo grad dies Endurorennen war. 

Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich dort war.
Mit dem Auto erreicht man in 1-2 Stunden eh alles innerhalb der Toskana, egal wo man ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (8. Mai 2012)

Ich werde mich dieses We auf den Weg machen und habe 4 Wochen Zeit.
Ich denke und hoffe das es um die Zeit noch nicht allzu überlaufen ist.

Endurorennen hört sich gut an, wo soll das gewesen sein ?

vg
kiwi


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Superenduro-Round-2-Punta-Ala-Friday-Setup.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Superenduro-Round-2-Punta-Ala-Saturday-Practice-and-Prologue.html

Castiglione di Pescaia


----------



## gscholz (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wir sind vor einigen Jahren auf dem Camping "La Montagnola" bei Sovicille gewesen, ruhig und angenehm schattig:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=43.28082&lon=11.22222&zoom=16&layers=M

Nach Siena kann man von dort mit dem MTB schön durch den Wald nördlich der SR73 fahren (teilweise Trails). Bis nach Massa Marittima ist das mit dem Auto aber immer noch eine ziemliche Gurkerei.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Stromberg (8. Mai 2012)

In Siena hats auch nen Campingplatz. Im Sommer ist es aber, wie auch von Sovicille, eine Gurkerei nach Massa, weil das exakt die Strecke ist, die alle Senesen ans Meer nehmen. Da kann die Rueckfahrt abends schon mal fast 3 h dauern...

Fuer Siena sollte ein Tag reichen.


----------



## blaubergdackel (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo kiwi,
wir waren auf Elba auf dem Campingplatz in der Morcone Bucht. -unterhalb von Capo Livere. 
Sehr einfach gehaltener Platz. Kiosk mit ausreichendem Sortiment für eine schnelle Verpflegung. Zu Fuß keine fünf Minuten zum Strand. Ein paar Restaurants in Morcone. Alles weitere in reichhaltiger Auswahl in Capo Livere oder dann halt Porto Fereio.
Zum radeln gibts am monte Calamita verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Interresante Abstecher in die ehemaligen Abbauterassen des Bergwerks. Von Marco Toniolo gabs da mal eine Fotostrecke aus dem Gebiet.
Der Rest der Insel ist ebenfalls wunderschön und für italienische Verhältnisse klappst meist auch mit der Orientierung.
In capo Livere war auch al Grundig MTB-WC. You tube bietet da noch ein Video.
Grüße, Martin


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2012)

Rund um Massa Marittima gibt es nur am Meer Campingplätze, sollten aber im Mai nicht überfüllt sein. Zum Toskanakennenlernen liegt dieser Platz schön zentral. Qualität? Keine Ahnung.  Wohne dort immer in einer Podere bei Monterotondo. Round the house Die Straßen der Toskana sind nur für Ottonormalautofahrer eine Gurkerei, mit anderen Fahrzeugen das reinste Vergnüngen. Moped Asphalto,   Toschkana Bilders


----------



## kieverjonny (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

leider sind die Wochen wieder viel zu schnell vergangen, aber die Toskana ist eine wunderbare Ecke. Die ersten 2 Wochen habe ich mich in San Gimigano aufgehalten,
eine sehr schöne Ecke und ein guter Ausgangspunkt um Touren im Hinterland zu fahren.
Campingplatz direkt vor Ort, sehr ruhiger Platz mit guter Pizzeria.

Die GPS Touren im Portal GPS Info waren auch sehr schön, wenn auch nicht zu traillastig. Allerdings führt dort ein Fernwanderweg vorbei. Via Francesine.
In der Kombination mit Kartenstudfium waren dort einige schöne Touren zu fahren.

Für die Motorradfahrer unter Euch. die Straßen führen endlose KM auf Höhenrücken entlang und bieten phantastische Fernblicke, Sahne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danach war ich 2 Wochen in der Gegend von Massa Maritima und dort auf einem Campingplatz direkt unterhalb von Scarlino, ebenfalls ein sehr schöner Platz und von dort sind die Touren, welche ich ebenfalls aus GPS Info bezogen habe, super zu erreichen.

Von gigantischen Singeltrails bis Freeride, alles dabei was das Herz begehrt. 
Hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht.

vg
Kiwi


----------



## ]:-> (12. Juni 2012)

> Für die Motorradfahrer unter Euch. die Straßen führen endlose KM auf Höhenrücken entlang und bieten phantastische Fernblicke, Sahne !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...und Rennradfahrer 

Könntest du noch was zu den Touren um Massa sagen? Wie stelle ich mir das vor, Asphaltanstiege mit Trailabfahrten, findet man die überhaupt im Dickicht? Ists da sehr einsam oder kann man auch alleine losziehen. Sind das lange Touren etc. Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## kieverjonny (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mit einem GPS losgezogen, die Touren führten durchwegs über feinste Trails-ein bißchen von der Qualität wier Finale Ligurien und flowiger als Garda See. Die Gegend ist durchzogen von Wanderwegen, ich habe auch Wanderschildfer gesehen welche als MTB Route ausgewiesen waren. Es gibt dort ein Hotel, die bieten geführte Touren an.

Einzelne Abschnitte gingen auch mal ein paar km über Asphalt-aber nicht der Rede wert. Meiner Meinung nach, wenn man Kultur, Sport und Meer verbinden möchte-ist das eine perfekte Ecke.

vg
kiwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobo2606 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Ziel für Ende August / Anfang September 2 Wochen Familienurlaub (alles Biker, auch der 11-jährige Kurze) mit dem WoMo auch auf die Maremma gestossen (Uraltbericht in der Mountainbike).

Jetzt habe ich mich hier durchgesufucht. Und trotzdem noch Fragen...

Ist vom August wirklich abzuraten?

Da die Campingplätze alle etwas "weiter" weg sind von Massa Maritima (als Startort der meisten Touren, die ich so gefunden habe), wollte ich mal frage ob das alles trotzdem per Bike so machbar ist, da wir das Fahrzeug gerne stehen lassen würden.
Oder gibt es vielleicht doch noch einen näheren CP an Massa Maritima?

Danke schon mal und servus,
bobo


----------



## Stromberg (14. August 2012)

Im August sind alle Toskaner am Meer. Bei mir in der Firma in Siena ist gerade Grabesstille. Außerdem ist die Maremma nicht gerade besonders kühl. 

Rund um MM ist es ziemlich hügelig, so dass eine längere Anfahrt, auch auf der Straße, recht anstrengend werden kann. Viele Touren dort sind aber recht kurz, dass du die Trailstücke verbinden und in einem Rutsch fahren kannst. Dann lohnt sich vielleicht auch die Anfahrt mit dem Auto.


----------



## bobo2606 (19. August 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Im August sind alle Toskaner am Meer. Bei mir in der Firma in Siena ist gerade Grabesstille. Außerdem ist die Maremma nicht gerade besonders kühl.
> 
> Rund um MM ist es ziemlich hügelig, so dass eine längere Anfahrt, auch auf der Straße, recht anstrengend werden kann. Viele Touren dort sind aber recht kurz, dass du die Trailstücke verbinden und in einem Rutsch fahren kannst. Dann lohnt sich vielleicht auch die Anfahrt mit dem Auto.


 
Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. Waren ein paar Tage in den Bergen.

Das mit voll und heiß, wird das Ende August/Anfang September , genauer gesagt vom nächsten Sonntag an besser?

Danke und servus,
bobo


----------



## Stromberg (21. August 2012)

Etwas besser ja. Letzte Woche war Ferragosto hier, da sind alle im Urlaub. Bis Mitte September ist das aber alles relativ.


----------



## blaubergdackel (11. September 2012)

Die Urlaubzeit  ist fast vorbei. Wer trotzdem noch Zeit und Lust hat ein paar aktuelle Infos zu Elba. Am Calamita rund um Capoliveri sind die Wege wieder instandgesetzt und hervorragend ausgeschildert worden. Infos dazu gibts hier: 

http://www.capoliveribikepark.it/

Ein paar Eindrücke dazu:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/3n/tm/3ntmu5ecygmk
/medium_calamitatrails17.jpg









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/y5/ku/y5ku7r6vhubh/medium_calamitatrails8.jpg

Neben den offiziel ausgeschilderten Wegen gibt es auch noch eine aktuelle Runde des örtlichen MTB Rennens. Ist mit einfachen Pfeilen in Klarsichthüllen, Beschriftung "LEGENDE CUP" ausgewiesen. Sehr lohnend.


----------



## blaubergdackel (11. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

